# Richfield, Ohio Slot Car Show this Sunday, October 25



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just a reminder...this weekend is Brad Bennett's Slot Car Show in Richfield, Ohio at Quality Inn.

Anyone going? I will be there....lots of great deals on AW slot cars and sets.

Jeff


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be there with about 300 vintage HO cars, Customs, parts, some 1/32, AMT Turnpike set w '66 Impala, Eldon Big Bend HO set w/Charger & Mako, and lots of other stuff.
-Joe Saccomanno


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Just a reminder...this weekend is Brad Bennett's Slot Car Show in Richfield, Ohio at Quality Inn.
> 
> Anyone going? I will be there....lots of great deals on AW slot cars and sets.
> 
> ...


Do you have any T-jet 66 Chevy II bodies or cars?LMK
Dragula


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

We go every year. Its pretty incredible to imagine so many thousands of HO cars just a few miles down the road. If you have never been to an event like this, you should make the road trip to Ohio.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Oct. 25*

I"ll be there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I had all intentions of going to the show but wont be able to make it this time.Bob can't make it and it's tough for me to drive that far alone.I need a driver.Thanks Tom Stumpf See you next show


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I had all intentions of going to the show but wont be able to make it this time.Bob can't make it and it's tough for me to drive that far alone.I need a driver.Thanks Tom Stumpf See you next show


Sorry to hear that. I always look forward to seeing all the people there.

I'll be there with Dave Jordan.

Marty


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I will be there set up and selling. I am sorry to hear that you will not be there Tommy. :-( I will have my usual bargain bins there along with some slot cars. Hope to see you all there. Oh yeah, I will be there with a "new helper" so be kind to him! It's his first time! He is a slot car show virgin!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I had all intentions of going to the show but wont be able to make it this time.Bob can't make it and it's tough for me to drive that far alone.I need a driver.Thanks Tom Stumpf See you next show


Your corner just won't be the same! You'll both be missed.  
Hope to see you in April.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Me and my nephew Brent will be there with some other slot car racers,
Dave B, Tim, Rusty & Matt.

__________________


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be there too, partspig for tires, Jeff for AW cars, Mike for MEV cars & rims but will miss Tom & Bob for chassis & cars. Seems like Xmas & do not forget Brad's & Bobby's large displays!!! ...RL --- Maybe an original BLK Aurora Cabover mint for sale -looks to good to sell!!


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Do you have any T-jet 66 Chevy II bodies or cars?LMK
> Dragula


Dragula,

AW cut production back on Release 5 Tjets ....66 Nova's are in very short supply.
I did talk to Tom Lowe and Tony at AW concerning doing another run of them but no word as to if they will.....It might help if all of the Hobby Talk members were to call and request doing a re-run and maybe they would listen. Just a suggestion!
Jeff


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*aw*

Rerun Yes Yes Yes! Gk


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*polishing wheel*



partspig said:


> I will be there set up and selling. I am sorry to hear that you will not be there Tommy. :-( I will have my usual bargain bins there along with some slot cars. Hope to see you all there. Oh yeah, I will be there with a "new helper" so be kind to him! It's his first time! He is a slot car show virgin!


Hey guys, I use basically the same method, but instead of the wire wheel or an abrasive wheel, I use a rubberized polishing wheel. They work much better than a wire or abrasive wheel, as they remove much less material and polish the shoe at the same time. Which is a good thing. I do have the mandrels and wheels available on my website in various grits from extra fine to coarse. A complete set of grits and a mandrel will set you back only a few bucks.

Could you bring some with you to the Richfield show? 
(save one for North Coast H.O.)


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey, I had them (polishing wheels) in my parts boxes, but failed to sell even one wheel. I was really disappointed in the turnout at this show. Maybe it was the football game! Maybe it was because the three Amigo's were not there! I still had a real good time seeing old friends and those two trouble makers from Canada! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

partspig said:


> Hey, I had them (polishing wheels) in my parts boxes, but failed to sell even one wheel. I was really disappointed in the turnout at this show. Maybe it was the football game! Maybe it was because the three Amigo's were not there! I still had a real good time seeing old friends and those two trouble makers from Canada! Can't wait for the next one!


It's a funny thing, I go there with nothing in mind to buy, but still manage to burn through the budget!.....which is why I never got to the wheels. Turnout seemed a little off at the spring show too, but still good. 
I remember the first of Brad's shows that I went to (not sure of the year) when it was in a pavilion in the park. A LOT smaller than now.
It's still great to spend a few hours among people who have the same interests with tables full of neat stuff, catching up on the past six months since that last time you chatted. 
We'll all do it again in six months!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, all I can say was I had a blast there.. other than the nagging cough and cold I fought this past week, and the stress of the drive in a fidgity blazer. Had a great time meeting Jeff from Motorcity toys, Xracerho and guidepin (you two are dangerous together!! :lol: ), I think I saw superfist, but never got a formal introduction, had a nice chat with MEV, a visit with Bob Malta ( tubtrack ) who owes me for a jump start after the show!!, and slotcar Johnny. There was a TON of cool stuff there, but the wallet was thin, and I had to think of the possible tow home and the completely depleted checking account I would be coming home to. All the same, it was a fun adventure and I'd do it again in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

All the guys I was with had a good time.

But the real fun was at the Quality Inn bar the night before.
Because in one of the conference rooms next to the bar,
they had one of those women's _toy_ parties.
We got thrown out of there and they put a sign on the door "Keep Out".

__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics from the shindig?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The nicest things I got at the show were;

Two Wildcat 0 degree timing 3 ohm road race armatures,
from DC HO Motors http://dchomotors.com/

One of the new Zoomin Motorsports Camaro resin cast bodies.

And I got a great deal on some SuperTires from partspig,
that were clear silicone. I bought all of those.

__________________


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Richfield*

Missed BOB,TOM and DAN,but I was glad to meet some of the boys from HOBBY TALK. SLOTCARMAN it's good that you made it back ,I hope with out to much trouble and PARTSPIG I need more tires. They work great! GOOD PRICES! We'll meet again,perhaps in April or sooner?By the way I picked up lots of cars and especially MEV'S! Now very busy! :hat::wave: :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Dragula,
> 
> AW cut production back on Release 5 Tjets ....66 Nova's are in very short supply.
> I did talk to Tom Lowe and Tony at AW concerning doing another run of them but no word as to if they will.....It might help if all of the Hobby Talk members were to call and request doing a re-run and maybe they would listen. Just a suggestion!
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,good to hear from you.I already made the mold to do my own run of the Chevy II's.God bless.
Christian


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*RichField*

Great show with Friday Night Room browsing (late, late night)!! Appreciated all the camaraderie with the participants and the guys from HT! Should have taken some photos but got to busy selling, buying, learnig & good conversation to remember to go back to the room for the camera! Looking forward to seeing all of you again at the next one! :wave: ..RL


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Hey Jeff,good to hear from you.I already made the mold to do my own run of the Chevy II's.God bless.
> Christian


I want some so contact me when they are ready to go...Jeff


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*looking for the new wheel maker,father and son*

Hello all,
I am looking to get in touch with the gentleman at the richfield show that made aluminum rearwheels for Ho/tjets. He was down the first isle across from Bob Molta. He was there with his 13 ish year old son. They were selling his new wheels and I purchased them from the son, who by the way was a natural salesman! Any help would be appreciated
I can be reached at 
[email protected]
Ray


----------

